# Other Aquarium Forums > Freshwater Fauna > Invertebrates >  Am i Crazy ?

## jojoe

Well this gonna be crazy, wonder why i am so crazy.

Today decide to process something on setting up these racks.

----------


## jojoe

More pictures to go..

----------


## ciaossu

wow COOL man :Shocked: , can't wait to see the whole setup :Shocked:

----------


## Aquanoob

Look like something crazily big is coming.... :Shocked:

----------


## jojoe

I need more time to complex, stay with me..




> wow COOL man, can't wait to see the whole setup

----------


## jojoe

When everything complex, i will relax and enjoy.




> Look like something crazily big is coming....

----------


## jose

All the best dude. Ur set up is really big !

----------


## baranne

another set of racks in ur office? wow...

----------


## Fuzzy

Are those Ikea Omar racks? heheh. Make sure you check the rated weight of the racks!  :Grin:

----------


## bai

wow so big setup....how i wish I have so big place.

----------


## jojoe

Thanks for all comments..

----------


## jojoe

This setup is in main office..




> another set of racks in ur office? wow...

----------


## jojoe

These racks are commercial use - 1 tier able to hold 240Kgs.




> Are those Ikea Omar racks? heheh. Make sure you check the rated weight of the racks!

----------


## eviltrain

i'm getting envious. good job done.

----------


## goody992828

Wow!

My eyes turn bigger ..... please please can't wait to see more progress picture.....

----------


## Luc Tango

Bro, you really pump in a lot of effort. When are you doing a grand opening for this LFS?  :Laughing:

----------


## jojoe

You can do it in some day..



> i'm getting envious. good job done.


I am busy allocating office & warehouse renovation. Hopefully this saturday can continue setup.



> Wow!
> 
> My eyes turn bigger ..... please please can't wait to see more progress picture.....


Haha this is just my hobby shrimps room, not LFS la..
Grand opening you send flower or hamper? Haha



> Bro, you really pump in a lot of effort. When are you doing a grand opening for this LFS?

----------


## chiller

Amazing, you are the first in Singapore to have such scale of set up for shrimp keeping!

When is the grand scale opening

----------


## marle

yes you are!

I tell your Commanding Officer!  :Grin:

----------


## kian

> Amazing, you are the first in Singapore to have such scale of set up for shrimp keeping!
> 
> When is the grand scale opening


Someone in Pasir Ris has done it with a much bigger scales with fully automated scheduled water changes and top up.

I`m so honor to see it myself. :Very Happy:

----------


## danken85

wow... it will be very impressive when it is done.. can't wait to see the final product..

----------


## Luc Tango

bro, i give hamper or flower, will you give CRS as door gift? anyhows, i'm not a shrimp addict but someday i would love to see your setup.  :Smile: 

so... HURRY UP! haha.

----------


## chiller

> Someone in Pasir Ris has done it with a much bigger scales with fully automated scheduled water changes and top up.
> 
> I`m so honor to see it myself.


Oh, why he never post? Or share?

----------


## marle

> Someone in Pasir Ris has done it with a much bigger scales with fully automated scheduled water changes and top up.
> 
> I`m so honor to see it myself.


I am sick of seeing such remarks.

----------


## fisbike

Any open house when it's done? Must pay admission or not?

----------


## Ebi

wow... wow... and wow...  :Shocked: 
really need to go visit you soon.  :Jump for joy: 
Boss, you trying to poison us more is it?  :Grin:

----------


## kian

> I am sick of seeing such remarks.


why didn`t you get a doctor to cure you if you are sick? :Razz: i`m just sharing what i saw,am i wrong?wondering why you sound as if you don`t want to see me post here?hahas.

----------


## bluebubbles

Can't wait for the shrimp warming party. Let's have small potluck gathering. I volunteer to bring some shrimp's food. :Evil:

----------


## Luc Tango

> why didn`t you get a doctor to cure you if you are sick?i`m just sharing what i saw,am i wrong?wondering why you sound as if you don`t want to see me post here?hahas.





> I am sick of seeing such remarks.


Guys, chill chill. think no ill intent was meant. give some respect to the thread starter.  :Smile:

----------


## stormhawk

I'm just waiting to see what jojoe is working on, and his final setup.  :Well done:

----------


## jojoe

OPEN HOUSE ? will arrange for that.
Admission fee - Friendship charge 



> Any open house when it's done? Must pay admission or not?


Wow... wow... wow me too got uncured poison.



> wow... wow... and wow... 
> really need to go visit you soon. 
> Boss, you trying to poison us more is it?


Shrimps house warming party potluck gathering, food for my shrimps.. yeah yeah 1 year i don't need to buy food for them already.



> Can't wait for the shrimp warming party. Let's have small potluck gathering. I volunteer to bring some shrimp's food.


Stay with me - Jojoe final setup in process...



> I'm just waiting to see what jojoe is working on, and his final setup.

----------


## jojoe

Just completed 4 Racks x 5 Tiers full setup..
Size of racks = 120cm x 45cm x 240cm

As per supplier advice - per tier rack can hold maximum of 250 Kgs.
Price - per tier S$50.00 - height as per your request.

----------


## jojoe

Today manage fully setup all piping...

Drainage pipes for changing water use, Return pipes for sump tanks.

----------


## kian

> Today manage fully setup all piping...
> 
> Drainage pipes for changing water use, Return pipes for sump tanks.


return pipes?bro that setup at pasir ris i saw has a tank at the top of every rack..use to age water..and easy to top up. Method wise,if i remember correctly,he was using a tube to drip the water into the tank.it was mentioned to me as a new working idea

----------


## Wackytpt

Kian,

I have seen this type of setup before.

It is not a new method. 

Maybe it is new to you.

Jojoe,

Keep us update on the setup.

----------


## Xmant

> return pipes?bro that setup at pasir ris i saw has a tank at the top of every rack..use to age water..and easy to top up. Method wise,if i remember correctly,he was using a tube to drip the water into the tank.it was mentioned to me as a new working idea


Bro, you are really fortunate to get the chance to see the big brother setup. Able to tell us more on the dripping method was being done to all the below tanks?

----------


## riltz

> return pipes?bro that setup at pasir ris i saw has a tank at the top of every rack..use to age water..and easy to top up. Method wise,if i remember correctly,he was using a tube to drip the water into the tank.it was mentioned to me as a new working idea


kian maybe you should start a new thread for yourself to discuss about the great pasir ris setup. I think its quite obvious no one in this thread is interested in what you have to say.  :Razz:

----------


## jojoe

Many thanks?
I am using RO filter and having a 100 ltrs drum for age water refill.




> return pipes?bro that setup at pasir ris i saw has a tank at the top of every rack..use to age water..and easy to top up. Method wise,if i remember correctly,he was using a tube to drip the water into the tank.it was mentioned to me as a new working idea

----------


## stormhawk

The Pasir Ris set-up with the aged water tank right at the top is not a new idea. I've seen it before at other people's homes. It's just using gravity to let the water drip down into the lower tanks. I do agree that if you want to discuss about that particular person's set-up, you ought to start your own thread. Better still, get the owner to post pictures.

I wonder how much you spent on everything jojoe. I saw the OMAR rack when I was at IKEA Tampines, looks cheap and good, but each rack only able to handle 65kg I think. That's like maybe 3-4 1 ft tanks or a single 2ft tank, not including the weight from gravel etc. My friend told me about this industrial grade galvanised steel stand. Might be the same as yours.

----------


## jojoe

Industrial use rack.
Rack size 120cm x 45cm x any height (i choose 240cm) 
Maximum carry weight 250kgs per tier
Per rack 5 tiers = $250 but i got best bargained at $200

I custom tank size to 57cm x 45cm x 30cm = 2 tanks per tier
3 Tier x 6 tanks = $210 
Lowest tier 114cm x 45cm x 30cm sump tank = $90

Total damage on tanks and racks = $2000
Pipping & etc = $200
Accessories as below 
Return pump = 4 x $45 = $180
Mr Aqua BH type = 16 boxes x $8 = $128
Cheap cheap T5 - 12units = $240
Soils - ADA 8 bags = $312
Silane - imported soils 8 bags = $304 
US Fissiden on mesh 8cm x 8cm - 200 pcs = not confimred

Did i missed anything else ? (should have more items missing)
Shrimps still pending (Buy from Taiwan or Japan)




> I wonder how much you spent on everything jojoe. I saw the OMAR rack when I was at IKEA Tampines, looks cheap and good, but each rack only able to handle 65kg I think. That's like maybe 3-4 1 ft tanks or a single 2ft tank, not including the weight from gravel etc. My friend told me about this industrial grade galvanised steel stand. Might be the same as yours.

----------


## bluebubbles

Must really invite forumners here when everything is in order. It sound awesome and I can't help thinking Singapore is going to have its first "LFS" specialise in expensive import shrimps soon. I am sure reward will be high for all your investments put in. :Jump for joy:

----------


## kian

> Bro, you are really fortunate to get the chance to see the big brother setup. Able to tell us more on the dripping method was being done to all the below tanks?


Tap water is filter through tap water filters, then drip down from top tile to lowest, the lowest overflow to go to drain.The dripping is flowing continuously 24/7 per day.

----------


## Ebi

Set-up looking great. You using crystal glass for the front this time round?
Complete set-up on common water system or separate system for each rack? Sorry for so many questions, will drop-by to view if you are ok.

By the way, are you transferring over the old office rack, complete, as well? If you are letting it go, do let me know, can? Thanks.  :Wink:

----------


## Ebi

> Did i missed anything else ? (should have more items missing)


Think you forgot the major capex items. Chillers and monitors!!!  :Grin:

----------


## stormhawk

Wow jojoe you really went all out. Hmm, regarding the racks, is the cost comparable to doing a customised stainless steel stand?

----------


## globalcookie

Impressive setup (tho it's yet to be completed) Jojoe.

Regarding e rack, i am looking at racks for store room (sorry to OT) and when i saw ur rack, i had e impression it was e type in Ikea till u mentioned maximum weight of 250kg per tier.

It's $50/rack u mentioned? Guess it's not so suitable for store room as it'll end up being rather costly.

Coming back to ur setup, would it end up being similar to LFS concept? Tiering, water topping up, mid size tanks, etc. Will the 3 tanks per rack share e same water perimeters (as in, connected tanks)?



> Industrial use rack.
> Rack size 120cm x 45cm x any height (i choose 240cm) 
> Maximum carry weight 250kgs per tier
> Per rack 5 tiers = $250 but i got best bargained at $200
> 
> I custom tank size to 57cm x 45cm x 30cm = 2 tanks per tier
> 3 Tier x 6 tanks = $210 
> Lowest tier 114cm x 45cm x 30cm sump tank = $90

----------


## Fuzzy

Looking good! Monitoring this rack to see the eventual product of all this effort!

$50 per rack is really not that expensive if you need 250kg loading, heh.

----------


## goody992828

Hey Joe

This looks real cool, waiting for the grand opening...... more picture to come..... please............

Cheers on your setup..... can't imagine hobbiest can spend a bomb on this huge setting. You are the one man...

----------


## jojoe

Invite forumners is not a problem, just a little highlight.
This is hobby shrimps room - Not LFS hor.
I am not expecting rewards but expecting enjoyment. 



> Must really invite forumners here when everything is in order. It sound awesome and I can't help thinking Singapore is going to have its first "LFS" specialise in expensive import shrimps soon. I am sure reward will be high for all your investments put in.


Just a normal glass tank, filter system same as old setup.
I am still in considering of transfer all shrimps to main office tanks, as for old rack will not transfer.
If you interested, we can discuss thru phone. 



> Set-up looking great. You using crystal glass for the front this time round?
> Complete set-up on common water system or separate system for each rack? Sorry for so many questions, will drop-by to view if you are ok.
> 
> By the way, are you transferring over the old office rack, complete, as well? If you are letting it go, do let me know, can? Thanks.


24 hours air-con, so no chiller running.



> Think you forgot the major capex items. Chillers and monitors!!!


I have not check the stainless steel stand pricing.



> Wow jojoe you really went all out. Hmm, regarding the racks, is the cost comparable to doing a customised stainless steel stand?


Per tier $50 - not per rack $50.
Well if you wanna have more tank and limited space, i think the only ideal is to rack up in multiple tiers. As for easy and convenience water change and top up, i have to copycat LFS design. Per rack all tanks are sharing same water parameter, this will allow me to select shrimps that share same water anytime i need. (per rack 6 tanks, per tier 2 tanks) 



> Impressive setup (tho it's yet to be completed) Jojoe.
> 
> Regarding e rack, i am looking at racks for store room (sorry to OT) and when i saw ur rack, i had e impression it was e type in Ikea till u mentioned maximum weight of 250kg per tier.
> 
> It's $50/rack u mentioned? Guess it's not so suitable for store room as it'll end up being rather costly.
> 
> Coming back to ur setup, would it end up being similar to LFS concept? Tiering, water topping up, mid size tanks, etc. Will the 3 tanks per rack share e same water perimeters (as in, connected tanks)?


To me is cheap for these rack, and i able to DIY the height.



> Looking good! Monitoring this rack to see the eventual product of all this effort!
> 
> $50 per rack is really not that expensive if you need 250kg loading, heh.


Thanks bro...



> Hey Joe
> 
> This looks real cool, waiting for the grand opening...... more picture to come..... please............
> 
> Cheers on your setup..... can't imagine hobbiest can spend a bomb on this huge setting. You are the one man...

----------


## jojoe

Hi Kian,

I hope you can start a new thread on discussion of your friend tank setup dripping, overflow and etc. Discuss it over here may mislead others of MY setup. 




> Tap water is filter through tap water filters, then drip down from top tile to lowest, the lowest overflow to go to drain.The dripping is flowing continuously 24/7 per day.

----------


## Spid

Hi Pal, your definetly not crazy. Superb setup there! 

I do admire your passion for this hobby and sincerely wish you all the best and if time permits hope I will be able to pay you a visit and share experiences.

----------


## jojoe

Hi Mate,
Thanks for the comments and blessing..
These setup will only be ready earliest on end Jan 2010, hopefully everything goes well. I will send you an invitation.. haha




> Hi Pal, your definetly not crazy. Superb setup there! 
> 
> I do admire your passion for this hobby and sincerely wish you all the best and if time permits hope I will be able to pay you a visit and share experiences.

----------


## berlinjs

Wah bro so huge, havn't have time to see your French road office and here you are setting up another! 
Your main office is the same as at French road? If yes then visit one place can see all.
Hope to visit real soon like other bros did.

----------


## perma2009

are you going to setup multiple tanks and have jumping fish in them?!  :Smile:

----------


## globalcookie

> I am still in considering of transfer all shrimps to main office tanks, as for old rack will not transfer.
> If you interested, we can discuss thru phone. 
> 
> 24 hours air-con, so no chiller running.
> 
> Per tier $50 - not per rack $50.
> Well if you wanna have more tank and limited space, i think the only ideal is to rack up in multiple tiers...
> Per rack all tanks are sharing same water parameter, this will allow me to select shrimps that share same water anytime i need. (per rack 6 tanks, per tier 2 tanks) 
> 
> To me is cheap for these rack, and i able to DIY the height.


So you are considering selling off your old rack (similar racks i suppose). Seriously, am considering getting racks/shelves for store room use. Will check ikea since these racks u use are not cheap (since it's just for store room use).

I used e wrong word, I understand it's tier and not rack  :Very Happy:  You are right, limited space, thus customized rack/tank suits best. Having the server room means aircondition is already running, thus no need to spend on extra utilities. Too bad for me, can't spare a room at home nor e utility bill.

The concept of 6 tanks running on same perimeters is good. Easier than adjusting for each tank.

----------


## marle

I wonder how many shrimps you will have 1 year from now..

----------


## goody992828

I think probably thousands, but I don't mind to help to house them in my tank if Joe intend to give out FOC..... hahahha

----------


## Crfan

A truly mouth watering and exciting set up you are going to have! 

 :Well done: 

Also I noticed you have 2 types of soil. Do you intend to mix them or certain tanks use certain type of soil?

----------


## jojoe

Waited so long still don't come and view? French Road & main office (Tagore Industrial Ave) are 2 different locations. May be when i transfer all shrimps from French Road then you come visiting.



> Wah bro so huge, havn't have time to see your French road office and here you are setting up another! 
> Your main office is the same as at French road? If yes then visit one place can see all.
> Hope to visit real soon like other bros did.


Which type of jumping fishes you recommend? Haha



> are you going to setup multiple tanks and have jumping fish in them?!


I may think of selling away French Road racks, but the also won't be cheap as Ikea or Gaint selling. (for store room i advice get from Ikea or Gaint) 



> So you are considering selling off your old rack (similar racks i suppose). Seriously, am considering getting racks/shelves for store room use. Will check ikea since these racks u use are not cheap (since it's just for store room use).
> 
> I used e wrong word, I understand it's tier and not rack  You are right, limited space, thus customized rack/tank suits best. Having the server room means aircondition is already running, thus no need to spend on extra utilities. Too bad for me, can't spare a room at home nor e utility bill.
> 
> The concept of 6 tanks running on same perimeters is good. Easier than adjusting for each tank.


If its breed successful, i will have countless shrimps (quality not known) 



> I wonder how many shrimps you will have 1 year from now..


FOC? I think so will give out only low grade..



> I think probably thousands, but I don't mind to help to house them in my tank if Joe intend to give out FOC..... hahahha


I plan to setup 
2 racks 12 tanks with "Silane" imported soils
2 racks 12 tanks with "ADA" 1 & 2 mixtures




> A truly mouth watering and exciting set up you are going to have! 
> 
> 
> 
> Also I noticed you have 2 types of soil. Do you intend to mix them or certain tanks use certain type of soil?

----------


## jojoe

Today i received:

Tanks / Soils / Pump / Lighting

----------


## baranne

> Today i received:
> 
> Tanks / Soils / Pump / Lighting


looks like lots of work in front of you!  :Smile: 

did u already mention what lights you are using? LED?

bro, shall have to pay u a visit soon once it is done. Shall ask Andrew along too.

----------


## schizome

Wow Jojoe,

Haven't checked this forum in a week and so much crazy things happened! Can't wait to see your set-up when it's done man!

You should just set up a shrimp farm hahaha!

----------


## midoban

wow its can't wait to visit

----------


## jojoe

Yes sir, lots of work to DIY, this round no LED. Need to save some $$, make sure you pull Andrew along. 



> looks like lots of work in front of you! 
> 
> did u already mention what lights you are using? LED?
> 
> bro, shall have to pay u a visit soon once it is done. Shall ask Andrew along too.


You wanna join me to setup a farm?



> Wow Jojoe,
> 
> Haven't checked this forum in a week and so much crazy things happened! Can't wait to see your set-up when it's done man!
> 
> You should just set up a shrimp farm hahaha!


You really can't wait ? Then this Saturday you drop by help me DIY..



> wow its can't wait to visit

----------


## midoban

haha hmmm i just started my own tank know nothing much but if your willing to teach i do not mind helping out haha =D

----------


## Ebi

Boss,

Completed the set-up yet?  :Well done: 
Or the other reno taking up all of your time?  :Sad:

----------


## Fuzzy

Eagerly awaiting more pictures!  :Grin:

----------


## windcharm

So excited to see you complete setup! Well done, Joe.

----------


## globalcookie

> I may think of selling away French Road racks, but the also won't be cheap as Ikea or Gaint selling. (for store room i advice get from Ikea or Gaint) 
> 
> I plan to setup 
> 2 racks 12 tanks with "Silane" imported soils
> 2 racks 12 tanks with "ADA" 1 & 2 mixtures


Yep I thought so too. Store room at home usually only needs light load while yours is a industrial standard shelving.

I'm not familar with soil but what is the benefit of mixing ADA 1&2? There are others who are also mixing soil. 

From your experience and knowledge, is soil a better way to obtain lower pH or would peat be a good alternative?

----------


## goody992828

FOC? I think so will give out only low grade..

Well I don't mind low grade as long as it is FOC... hahha. So how? any updates? or busy with new year stuff......

----------


## jojoe

Will update very soon

----------


## zip

GOOD job! Congratulations....on your new crs showroom studio! :Smile:

----------


## jojoe

Thanks Joe




> GOOD job! Congratulations....on your new crs showroom studio!

----------


## globalcookie

Reading this thread makes me very tempted to setup a room too...

I guess, before I can even consider that, I must firstly get the costing right for the proper equipments. Eg
- strong racks and shelves
- custom made tanks
- piping and water supply (plus waste water)
- bed (gravel, soil, etc) use
- filteration
- different types of shrimps and cost
- utility bill for such setup.

A rough guess. 
- Each proper rack (say, custom made together with tanks) should cost at least $400-500 (and chances are, will need 4-6 such racks).
- piping related should cost about maybe, $200
- gravels/soil should cost about $300-500
- proper canister filter at about $150 each
- cost of shrimps

Goodness, a quick indication on setup alone will set me back by $3,000-5,000 I guess.

Damn, mind is willing, soul is weak. (maybe can consider if i get 3 months bonus)

----------


## bluebubbles

> Reading this thread makes me very tempted to setup a room too...


You forgot to add:

Foods, Utilities, plants
Part time assistant (in case you can't manage alone)

----------


## globalcookie

The $3,000 - $5,000 is just a ball part figure for setting up only. Monthly utility bill for a HDB bedroom with 24/7 aircondition should cost anything between $100-150 (aircondition, lights, filter, water).

Food is not the biggest cost I believe. Let's estimate. Example, a packet of shrimp food for 2 months at about $15-20/pack, or combination of spinach. That means, monthly food cost is about $10.

Plants wise, it's one time setup cost, which shouldn't be too costly. Maintenance likely is minimized to once a month? I think the regular chore would be performing water change or top up as and when needed, plus feeding.

If I can afford to spare a room and afford the setup cost, chances are, I will also need to maintain it myself. Very tempting but as said, the mind is willing, soul (and pocket) is weak. Will need to think this very very seriously if I really venture into it.

----------


## jojoe

Hi All,

Thanks for all the patient

Due to some physical problem with the rack setup and also tank size bigger then previous setup.
The rack center carry weight has slightly problem, manage to solve this problem by using stainless steel rope to hold the center weight.. 

Tanks starts to cycle, nothing much on pictures to show...(empty tanks)
Pending for plants to arrive from Taiwan after Chinese New Year, will upload pictures once setup complete with Different Mosses and Nana Petite layout.. 

Below pictures are download from A.C website (Thanks) 

And thanks all bros/sis guideline on setup problems etc etc...

These setup damage are pretty high like some bros mentioned on above posts.. 

Stay with me again....
Wishes all Happy Chinese Year - HUAT AH

----------


## bai

Hi Bro Jojoe

May I know do u order US Frissiden?? In loose or on diftwood?

Hope u can advise as I looking for the above as for my new tanks.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## jojoe

Hi Bai,

I have pm you..




> Hi Bro Jojoe
> May I know do u order US Frissiden?? In loose or on diftwood?
> Hope u can advise as I looking for the above as for my new tanks.
> Thanks in advance.

----------


## bai

> Hi Bai,
> 
> I have pm you..


Got ur pm. Tks Bro.

----------


## fotoudavid

This is crazy, challenging and more important, very shiok!!!!

Congrats to you bro!!! I can never set up like that...........

----------


## bluebubbles

Can tell that the best part has yet to come. Expect the final result to be quite overwhelming. :Grin:

----------


## fotoudavid

to me, can see and touch very good already, never dare to think can own it.....

----------


## exotic_idiot

> to me, can see and touch very good already, never dare to think can own it.....


David: You can if you believe.. Just need to do some adjustment with the family part :Grin: 

Jojoe: very nice setup.. Next time can pm you regarding how to setup & getting the things? Any office warming when your setup is complete?
I'm sure a lot of bros will be keen to go.. :Smile:

----------


## fotoudavid

> David: You can if you believe.. Just need to do some adjustment with the family part
> 
> Jojoe: very nice setup.. Next time can pm you regarding how to setup & getting the things? Any office warming when your setup is complete?
> I'm sure a lot of bros will be keen to go..


cannot bro, my wife will not like it, anyway, my viva is a failure, how to set this one.

am waiting for the pictures, i believe the set up will be damn nice to watch after work. :Jump for joy:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> cannot bro, my wife will not like it, anyway, my viva is a failure, how to set this one.
> 
> am waiting for the pictures, i believe the set up will be damn nice to watch after work.


Why women can't understand? Haiz :Sad:  can bro.. Just replace your 3ft turn it into something like jojoe.. But I doubt the stand can stand the weight?
By the way, can hdb flat take this kind of setup?

----------


## jojoe

I also waiting for this day to come..



> Can tell that the best part has yet to come. Expect the final result to be quite overwhelming.


Can see can touch ? Then slowly can own it already, give yourself sometime.



> to me, can see and touch very good already, never dare to think can own it.....


You can feel it too.
Thanks



> This is crazy, challenging and more important, very shiok!!!!
> 
> Congrats to you bro!!! I can never set up like that...........


PM details on setting up are not easy, visit to Q&A is the BEST.
Office warming already done..
Shrimps Rooms Warming still pending.. Will post invitation.. Haha 



> David:Jojoe: very nice setup.. Next time can pm you regarding how to setup & getting the things? Any office warming when your setup is complete?
> I'm sure a lot of bros will be keen to go..


Last time my wife will kill me, now she ask me go la go la. Go Taiwan buy shrimps back lor.



> cannot bro, my wife will not like it, anyway, my viva is a failure, how to set this one.
> 
> am waiting for the pictures, i believe the set up will be damn nice to watch after work.


You can't blame the women, the more you spent. The lesser she's can get from you.



> Why women can't understand? Haiz can bro.. Just replace your 3ft turn it into something like jojoe.. But I doubt the stand can stand the weight?
> By the way, can hdb flat take this kind of setup?

----------


## jojoe

Nothing much to post, as tanks still in cycling.
Added some plants...

----------


## marle

wow, total 12 tanks?

----------


## globalcookie

Hi Jojoe

Those black colored covers are plastic or wood? Would it trap heat inside the area since there are lights? How about evapouration? Would it corrode anything?

I remember ever an enclosed area (behind all the tanks) of a LFS last time. The humidity and temperature is quite bad but because that was for fishes that is comfortable with 30 degrees, it was ok.

----------


## marle

i think they are those waterproof boards that one can purchase from popular?

$3 plus each piece?

----------


## globalcookie

You mean those plastic sheets (abit like card board) that can be purchased from stationary shops? How would the pivot point be like? There will be a need to lift up the sheets for feeding, etc.

----------


## goody992828

Yes you can purchase the sheet from popular, many colour to choose.

Just fix it with some door hinges, Biotope did that as well. In this way you can flip up during feeding....

----------


## jojoe

Just a little update....

----------


## jojoe



----------


## eviltrain

Poison alert~!~!~!

----------


## bai

Bro jojoe tks for helping me get the fissiden. Nice setup u have there.

----------


## skybird

> 


Bro, what is the material for separater between the soil and plant? what is reason to separate? can save soil? hahhaha

----------


## exotic_idiot

Very impressive setup... :Well done: 
Can open lfs already.... Heheee
Seems like everythings is ready except live stock...

----------


## alex888

nice set ups.. can really see your passion in doing this... not easy!! keep it up!  :Smile:

----------


## AquaZinYaw

This is not only crazy but also very insane.. haha..  :Evil: 

Ya, any reason why fill the tank with half soil and half bare bottom? To easier to siphon debris?

Anyway very nice setup and you make me very jealous..!  :Laughing:

----------


## Ebi

Wa Boss, you dispensing more poison, is it? So when can we start buying tickets for viewing? Haha.
Really great setup. Very pleasant to look at. Congrats.

----------


## stormhawk

Good job jojoe.  :Well done:  Definitely look like LFS already.  :Laughing:

----------


## goody992828

> Bro, what is the material for separater between the soil and plant? what is reason to separate? can save soil? hahhaha


If I am not wrong the seperator is either Glass or Acylic that was silcon on the tank wall.

Hi JoeJoe

Great set up an eye opener for me man..... think the setup is much better than LFS hahah.... the next step will be your life stock, can't wait to see what life stock will be in there.... (but for sure is shrimps)

----------


## SmallFish

Yoz bro, here's another crazy idea ... how about setting up a video camera 24/7 so that all the enthusiasts can log in and ENJOY the shrimps/scape with you?

Nice! :Well done:

----------


## jojoe

Hope you can recover soon... Haha



> Poison alert~!~!~!


You are just in the rite timing to join buying... 



> Bro jojoe tks for helping me get the fissiden. Nice setup u have there.


I am using glass stripes to separate the soils and just for neat...



> Bro, what is the material for separator between the soil and plant? what is reason to separate? can save soil? hahhaha


Open LFS will burn off my weekend and public holiday - i don't like such living life... Some live stocks already into tanks....



> Very impressive setup...
> Can open lfs already.... Heheee
> Seems like everythings is ready except live stock...


Final setup completed, now can relax and enjoy viewing more shrimps...



> nice set ups.. can really see your passion in doing this... not easy!! keep it up!


Thanks... Separate the soils & just for neat and nicely display of mosses...



> This is not only crazy but also very insane.. haha.. 
> 
> Ya, any reason why fill the tank with half soil and half bare bottom? To easier to siphon debris?
> 
> Anyway very nice setup and you make me very jealous..!


POISON YOU more, free drop by on Saturday la..



> Wa Boss, you dispensing more poison, is it? So when can we start buying tickets for viewing? Haha.
> Really great setup. Very pleasant to look at. Congrats.


LFS where got my standard... HaHa just joking...



> Good job jojoe.  Definitely look like LFS already.


You are correct - It glass stripes separator...
Some SHRIMPS already in tanks... 



> If I am not wrong the separator is either Glass or Acylic that was silcon on the tank wall.
> 
> Hi JoeJoe
> 
> Great set up an eye opener for me man..... think the setup is much better than LFS hahah.... the next step will be your life stock, can't wait to see what life stock will be in there.... (but for sure is shrimps)


I do think of link CCTV camera in my shrimps room, but personally may be doing some naughty action inside.. Better not link it



> Yoz bro, here's another crazy idea ... how about setting up a video camera 24/7 so that all the enthusiasts can log in and ENJOY the shrimps/scape with you?
> 
> Nice!


Thanks

----------


## Ebi

Ok, will arrange.
Wa... this poison worse than my tobacco addiction  :Shocked:  :Shocked:  :Shocked:

----------


## exotic_idiot

> Ok, will arrange.
> Wa... this poison worse than my tobacco addiction


 Tobacco it's unhealthy addiction...
This is very healthy addiction, 
Green planted tanks good for your eyes!
Change water train your body? :Grin: 
Feel bored? Buy some beers relax inside see shrimps swim here swim there also SHIOK~!

----------


## jojoe

100% full completed setup with mosses display:

----------


## jojoe

Some TEST water SHRIMPS pictures for sharing:

----------


## jojoe



----------


## jojoe

LOW Grade Pure Red Line:






Thanks for viewing:
Jojoe

----------


## marle

:Well done:  :Well done:  :Well done: 

Very nicely done.

----------


## kendrick_86

wa... all so humble ar.. low grade prl somemore...

----------


## Cross

Haha uncle joe, how many tanks still empty :Razz:

----------


## nasty12

WAH! your test water shrimps include Red wine, Prl and BDS mosura ah!!!

----------


## eviltrain

Yah lor, expensive test water shrimps. Poison me deep deep

----------


## CPO

do you happen to need to clear those test water shrimp? I'll be first in que!  :Grin:

----------


## Crfan

Superb Job! It must have been a rewarding feeling to see everything up finally!

----------


## eviltrain

I guess his reward is seeing shrimps breeding in his shrimp condo and maybe come out with jojoe own's shrimps

----------


## ragn4rok

wow... superb bro!...  :Shocked:

----------


## zonkkie

Wow... amazing. Wonder the setup costs more or the shrimps costs more.  :Grin:  My CO always complain equipment for tanks so expensive compared to my $0.50 neon tetras.

*sigh* I should stop surfing this forum... always make me feel so envious and dissatisfied with my current tank.  :Crying:

----------


## Ebi

Uncle Joe,

Can let out the empty apartments of your shrimp condo for people going overseas for extended periods? Can let me know rental rates?

----------


## jtan0916

Nice and neat setup.
Available for viewing??

----------


## stormhawk

That's some expensive test shrimp jojoe.  :Laughing:

----------


## jojoe

Dear All,

The so call Test water shrimps pictures are just a joke...
After the good cycling then I introdue some High grade to let myself enjoy viewing, instead of everyday seeing empty tanks.

Please forgive my naughty and misleading joking post.
Hehe...

Nothing much to be post here, except update of shrimps.
May be I will setup a Shrimps Farm soon - HAHA JOKING ONLY LA

----------


## stormhawk

Haha soon you can come up with your own brand of shrimp to rival the Taiwanese.  :Grin:

----------


## SmallFish

Yo Joe,

What do you feed your shrimps with? They seem to be enjoying it alot.

 :Well done:

----------


## jojoe

Nothing much to update.....
Pictures ?????? Boring lor.....

17th April 2010 ( 9.30am - 1.00pm) 
gathering and chatting, all are welcome.
Door gift - 1 small PKT of Barley Straw Pellets for your Shrimps Feeding.

459 Tagore Industrial Ave
#01-01 LKA Building
S'pore 787828 
Joe Mobile: 97989948

----------


## bluebubbles

I saw one blue shrimp among the sakura :Grin: 

Can tell the hard effort spend on setting up a shrimp jungle. Must be quite relaxing in there after a hard day work. It is like a getaway from an over populated Singapore. Let's hope you are not going to tear it down otherwise it will be a waste.

----------


## eviltrain

how was the gathering brother jojoe?

----------


## jojoe

Gathering were enjoy and fun i think...

Little update of pictures taken by Bro.. Nicholas...

----------


## jojoe

My own Camera taking.... Not bad too...

----------


## bai

I love the King Kong.....come put in my tank. :Grin:

----------


## eviltrain

i'm drooling at the photos of the black king kongs. oh my goddess. poison thread!!

----------


## bluebubbles

Oh no!!! I hope the door gift is not one of those in the photos or I will hang myself upside down. I missed it. :Shocked:

----------


## rainman

> Oh no!!! I hope the door gift is not one of those in the photos or I will hang myself upside down. I missed it.


don't need to hang yourself upside down bro.. http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...&postcount=129

bro jojoe: very nice shrimps! more pics please  :Smile:

----------


## Xmant

Very nice King Kong there.

----------


## jojoe

For those that unable to come for gathering...
How this pictures hope you enjoy too....

BDS-Mosura



BKK with BDS

----------


## jojoe

Continue:

----------


## jojoe

Continue:

----------


## jojoe

Continue:

----------


## hoverfish

Wow so many King Kong!!! Really nice

----------


## Manzz

Nice setup joe.. True Shrimp Enthusiast indeed.. Upz!

----------


## insider

The most King Kong i ever saw in a setup. Jaw also will drop out. Great thread..

----------


## sfc

> Continue:


 HI, nice shrimp,

any tip, sms me 98730126,
many thank

----------


## jojoe

Hehe, what you saw is money.
More breeders keeping low profile without showing off their BKK



> The most King Kong i ever saw in a setup. Jaw also will drop out. Great thread..


Tips ? on what ?



> HI, nice shrimp,
> 
> any tip, sms me 98730126,
> many thank

----------


## jojoe

Last week de-com my Branch office Tanks rack since already been empty for weeks, moved it back to main office to add on my Crazy.. Another busy for me..

----------


## eviltrain

bro jojoe, when's your next open house?

----------


## bai

Wow I think you going to setup a 4ft for this as the side been block by another setup. Envy you can have so many tanks.

----------


## jojoe

For saving $$ I am using back exsiting tanks, right side do have some problem But should be ok.. 






> Wow I think you going to setup a 4ft for this as the side been block by another setup. Envy you can have so many tanks.

----------


## newlife

Bro Joe.... May I know any place in singapore selling Black King Kong??? Btw....realli envy your set-up. Your effort show....you are a true SHRIMP LOVER.....

Do update more....Cheers

----------


## MrsBullterrier08

Thanks for sharing the wonderful pics. They are lovely. 

Am embarking to set up my first. Hope it wont be screws up  :Grin:

----------


## jojoe

Last weekend done something on last rack setup..

----------


## szentgyo

Hello Jojoe!

Amazing rack and shrimps you have! Can you tell me what kind of soil do you use in your tanks?

Thank you!

----------


## jojoe

Hi Bro,

post #40 will tell you my setup items.
http://www.aquaticquotient.com/forum...t=64184&page=2




> Hello Jojoe!
> 
> Amazing rack and shrimps you have! Can you tell me what kind of soil do you use in your tanks?
> 
> Thank you!

----------


## szentgyo

Oh, sorry, thank you!

If you have more pics to share, please don't hesitate  :Smile:

----------


## downxxer

bro jojoe. where do u purchase ur type of rack? i was thinking of getting it.

----------


## jojoe

Hi,

I am in Malaysia holiday trip, will pm you the details tomorrow.




> bro jojoe. where do u purchase ur type of rack? i was thinking of getting it.

----------


## downxxer

Hmm, don't have the pm function yet.

----------


## jojoe

leave me your email




> Hmm, don't have the pm function yet.

----------


## downxxer

bro its. [email protected]

----------


## Lxander

Thank you for sharing! I know it's an old thread. Just wanted to show my appreciation.  :Smile:  inspiring.

----------


## Ecalyte

Thanks for bumping this thread. I was browsing and saw this.. simply amazing! Are you still keeping CRS jojoe? Maybe when my adventure into this hobby is more advanced I'll try this set up! Haha! 3-4 more years maybe... :P

----------


## rascal

yes.. he is, you can see more of his wonderful tank in youtube :Smile:

----------


## Ecalyte

Can I have the link to his youtube channel? Also rascal.. I just saw your blog. Where did you get your crowns with the thick white bodies?

----------


## rascal

i bought them from nasty12 :Smile: 

by the way heres the link: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YZda6D_ntuY

bro ecalyte, you should see bro jojoecute shrimps :Smile:  i learn alot from him :Smile:

----------


## Ecalyte

Unfortunately, I don't have any private messaging privileges on these forums yet. I've tried adding him on MSN but he hasn't accepted... I've also tried e-mailing him but no reply.

Perhaps you could help me get in contact with him? I'm looking high and low for CRS with thick white bodies to buy to put in my tank.. but with no luck thus-far..

----------


## rascal

you can go CRSHAVEN or from bro nasty12 :Smile:

----------


## Ecalyte

I've been to CRSHaven.. their shrimps (even the SSS ones) do not have thick white bodies.. Often times they're translucent and not painted through..

I'll try to contact bro nasty12.. thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## rascal

good luck.. i believe nasty12 posted that he selling shrimps recently..so yeah..

----------

